# 1dc life span



## sanj (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi.
I have been using the 1dc as second camera on features lately and also renting it out quite a bit. So much so that it seems like I need to buy another body to keep up with rentals. 
My concern is that what if something new with internal 4k recording is released into the market soon, the resale value of the 1dc will drop dramatically. 
What do you all think? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 13, 2014)

Thus it shall ever be. Bodies tend to depreciate rapidly, and with the current markets and Japanese exchange rate, prices are going to drop, even on new equipment.

I'd hold off on new equipment until after NAB unless a new body will pay for itself in 8 months. Any new body announced at NAB will not be available for a few months after, but prices will drop.

You can decide when the announcements are made. Certainly, there are many who want 4K, and they will bring a premium price for rentals.


----------



## sanj (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you Mt. Spokane


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 14, 2014)

sanj said:


> What do you all think? Thanks for any suggestions.



First thing that comes to mind are Canons cine lenses. They cover S35, not 36x24mm.
I.E. a camera that supersedes the 1Dc would have to rely on (something like the) CZ2/CP2 series or compete against the usability of dedicated gear. Neither feels right for a high end product.

I'd rather ask what makes the 1Dc unique, what is it's UPS and how cost effective is it?


----------



## sanj (Dec 14, 2014)

Just bought my second 1Dc it on ebay for $6335 with 2 extra batteries. I am sure I will recover this cost within 8 months. And if after that it stops renting, I will use it for my own still photography. The camera is sure to be great for next 5 years minimum.

Lawllet: I already have several zeiss lenses which work perfectly for filming: 15mm, 35 1.4 and 135 f2. So tempted to add the Zeiss 85 to the list. And guys who rent it from me use it mostly as second camera on features so do not need very many lenses.


----------



## lightstrum (Dec 29, 2014)

Canon Cn e Primes cover up to vista vision. The Cn e zooms vary in at least super35 up to 6k RED. 

I own 2x Red Dragon, a c500, a 1DC, and GH3, All rigged to work with Cn e and ef lenses. The one indispensable camera is the 1DC. The 1DC will be making wonderful images for many years to come.


----------

